# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Бухгалтерия 3.0 КОРП

## vasilyu87

Добрый день!

Подскажите
у нас сейчас Бухгалтерия 3.0 ПРОФ нам нужны обособленные подразделения решили купить КОРП (обновлением 20 т.р)

И нам еще предлагают купить 3 лицензии на рабочее место бухгалтеров!
Вопрос: а что КОРП и ПРОФ используют разные ключи И? Или это развод? 

Кто работал с КОРП подскажите пож! )

----------


## Online_Z

> Добрый день!
> 
> Подскажите
> у нас сейчас Бухгалтерия 3.0 ПРОФ нам нужны обособленные подразделения решили купить КОРП (обновлением 20 т.р)
> 
> И нам еще предлагают купить 3 лицензии на рабочее место бухгалтеров!
> Вопрос: а что КОРП и ПРОФ используют разные ключи И? Или это развод? 
> 
> Кто работал с КОРП подскажите пож! )


Клиентские лицензии для ПРОФ и КОРП версий 1С:Бухгалтерии 8 одинаковые,
Если вы на апгрейд сдаете однопользовательскую версию 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 ПРОФ и количество пользователей остается тем же самым, то достаточно поменять только основную поставку, доп.лицензии подойдут те же самые.
Другое дело, что возможно у вас был приобретен комплект "1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Комплект на 5 пользователей", а версии КОРП поставки на 5 пользователей нет,  т.е.  сдаете ПРОФ с  ключом на 5 пользователей, покупаете КОРП с ключом на 1 пользователя, соответственно нужно докупить недостающие клиентские ключи.

----------

vasilyu87 (11.06.2016)

----------


## vasilyu87

> Клиентские лицензии для ПРОФ и КОРП версий 1С:Бухгалтерии 8 одинаковые,
> Если вы на апгрейд сдаете однопользовательскую версию 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 ПРОФ и количество пользователей остается тем же самым, то достаточно поменять только основную поставку, доп.лицензии подойдут те же самые.
> Другое дело, что возможно у вас был приобретен комплект "1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Комплект на 5 пользователей", а версии КОРП поставки на 5 пользователей нет,  т.е.  сдаете ПРОФ с  ключом на 5 пользователей, покупаете КОРП с ключом на 1 пользователя, соответственно нужно докупить недостающие клиентские ключи.


Спасибо за ответ!
Покупалось однопользовательская версия бухгалтерии. Да ключ сказали аппаратный нужно отдать и рег анкету.
Но что типо после установки КОРП версии при запуске нужно будет ввести пин который привяжется к железу!!!? это точно так!?

----------


## Online_Z

> Спасибо за ответ!
> Покупалось однопользовательская версия бухгалтерии. Да ключ сказали аппаратный нужно отдать и рег анкету.
> Но что типо после установки КОРП версии при запуске нужно будет ввести пин который привяжется к железу!!!? это точно так!?


Если покупаете версию КОРП с программной защитой, то да, лицензия привязывается к параметрам компьютера (мат.плате, ЦП, ОЗУ, HDD, Windows и много к чему еще, подробнее тут). При изменении любого из параметров программа перестает запускаться и требует повторной активации. Для активации необходимо будет ввести резервный пин-код. Количество активаций не ограничено.
Если не планируется программу регулярно переставлять с компьютера на компьютер то вариант с программной лицензией не так уж и плох.
Можно купить вариант с пивычным USB-ключом, но он будет на 20% дороже.

----------

vasilyu87 (11.06.2016)

----------


## avm3110

> Но что типо после установки КОРП версии при запуске нужно будет ввести пин который привяжется к железу!!!? это точно так!?


Вы явно путаете абсолютно разные вещи.
Есть лицензия на программные продукт (конфигурацию), её номер стоит на рег. карточке и "привязывается" к организации как накладными при покупке, так и данными на рег. карточке отправленными в 1С
И тут есть "различие" между "БП корп", "БП проф" или например КА 1.3, но нет различий между БП 1.6, БП 2.0 или БП 3.0 (хотя иногда бывает, что 1С разрешает "бесплатно апнуть проф на корп)

И (это другая сущность) клиентскими лицензиями 1С, клиентские лицензии к конкретным конфигурациям не привязаны. Т.е. купив 3 лицензии на БП проф и  5 на CRM корп, можно мело использовать 1 лицензию работой на CRM и 7 лицензий работой на БП.

Если вы покупаете БП для обособленных подразделений, то доп лицензии имеет смысл, только если ваши бухи будут сидеть обособлено в своем урюпинске. Но если они по удалённому доступу из Урюпинска работают во Владике - доп лицензии нужны, только если их физически не хватает.

----------

vasilyu87 (11.06.2016)

----------


## vasilyu87

> Если покупаете версию КОРП с программной защитой, то да, лицензия привязывается к параметрам компьютера (мат.плате, ЦП, ОЗУ, HDD, Windows и много к чему еще, подробнее тут). При изменении любого из параметров программа перестает запускаться и требует повторной активации. Для активации необходимо будет ввести резервный пин-код. Количество активаций не ограничено.
> Если не планируется программу регулярно переставлять с компьютера на компьютер то вариант с программной лицензией не так уж и плох.
> Можно купить вариант с привычным USB-ключом, но он будет на 20% дороже.


а мне такой вариант не дают, говорят что от usb ключей отходят и только пин
А если я скачаю тут КОРП версию а у продактов куплю версию с пином добавлю ее в ИТС подписку и буду обновлять по ней версию скаченную на этом форуме? )))

----------


## avm3110

> а мне такой вариант не дают, говорят что от usb ключей отходят и только пин


Это они врут. Дело в том, что вариант с usb нужно заказывать у 1С отдельной процедурой - вот и не хотят напрягаться. Уверен, что если скажите, что купите коробку у другого франча, то все решиться.




> у продактов куплю версию с пином добавлю ее в ИТС подписку и буду обновлять по ней версию скаченную на этом форуме?


Конечно можно - но смысл в этом? Что мешает обновлять "по старому"? :-)

----------


## vasilyu87

> Это они врут. Дело в том, что вариант с usb нужно заказывать у 1С отдельной процедурой - вот и не хотят напрягаться. Уверен, что если скажите, что купите коробку у другого франча, то все решиться.
> 
> 
> Конечно можно - но смысл в этом? Что мешает обновлять "по старому"? :-)


А по старому это как? ))) тут я обновления не беру т.к часто их нет или они не те что должны быть (((

----------


## Online_Z

> а мне такой вариант не дают, говорят что от usb ключей отходят и только пин


Скоре всего эти франчи просто не шарят в продуктовой линейке 1С
1С:Бухгалтерия 8 КОРП (USB), поставляется с аппаратным ключом защиты (Маркировка ключа HASP H4 M1 ORGL8).
Позиция есть в официальном прайс-листе 1С.
Артикул: 4601546063786
Розничная цена по прайсу - 38500 руб.
http://www.online-ufa.ru/ishop/82/1689/
Продукт распространяется без каких либо дополнительнх ограничений по сравнению с вариантом с пинкодами, поэтому мне не совсем понятна настойчивость с отказом в продаже комплекта с USB (который стоит дороже) и могу это объянить только некомпетентностью.
С учетом скидки при апгрейде с 1С:Бухгалтерии 8 ПРОФ (USB)  цена будет 22450 руб.

---------- Post added at 18:06 ---------- Previous post was at 18:00 ----------




> А если я скачаю тут КОРП версию а у продактов куплю версию с пином добавлю ее в ИТС подписку и буду обновлять по ней версию скаченную на этом форуме? )))


вообще не понял смысла...

----------


## avm3110

> вообще не понял смысла


Перевожу :-)

Он хочет тут скачать setup, а up-пы брать с official-сайта

Ответ на вопрос - конечно можно

---------- Post added at 19:55 ---------- Previous post was at 19:54 ----------




> тут я обновления не беру т.к часто их нет или они не те что должны быть


Ну не знаю, я тут давно отслеживаю именно  БП Корп. И актуальные setup-ы и актуальные up-ы тут всегда "правильные" и практически без задержек.

----------


## vasilyu87

> Перевожу :-)
> 
> Он хочет тут скачать setup, а up-пы брать с official-сайта


Да спасибо правильный перевод))) 






> Ну не знаю, я тут давно отслеживаю именно БП Корп. И актуальные setup-ы и актуальные up-ы тут всегда "правильные" и практически без задержек.


По бухгалтерии не знаю а вот с торговлей несколько раз натыкался (((

----------


## vasilyu87

А в раздаче есть setup и super_setup в чем отличие!? и как сделать переход с ПРОФ на КОРП я так понимаю есть специальное обновление для перехода?

----------


## avm3110

> А в раздаче есть setup и super_setup в чем отличие!?


Различие в "наполнении", есть ли демка или нет, есть ли переход с базовой или нет и т.д.




> как сделать переход с ПРОФ на КОРП я так понимаю есть специальное обновление для перехода?


Да именно, в установочном пакете должен быть отдельный cfu-файл для обновления БП проф на БП корп

----------

vasilyu87 (14.06.2016)

----------


## vasilyu87

Скачал последнее обновление BPCorp83_3.0.43.240_setup.zip 
Открываю базу Бухгалтерия проф в конфигураторе далее обновить конфигурацию, выбираю cfu-файл, нажимаю готово

Пишет что данное обновление нужно для версий и список в котором есть и моя версия
Версия 3.0.43.239
Я ее выбираю нажимаю ок и нечего не выходит!

Разобрался нужно использовать файл 1cv8p.cfu

При обновлении вышли след ошибки:

Может кто подскажет?

----------


## avm3110

> Может кто подскажет?


Если читать файл Порядок перехода с ПРОФ версии 3.0.43.239 на КОРП версию 3.0.43.239.

то там прямо сказано:

Откройте конфигурацию, для этого в меню "Конфигурация" выберите пункт "Открыть конфигурацию".

Вызовите режим "Обновление конфигураций", для этого в меню "Конфигурация", подменю "Поддержка", выберите пункт "Обновить конфигурацию".

В диалоге выбора обновления в качестве источника обновления укажите "Доступные обновления", после чего выберите нужное обновление в соответствующем списке.

Если в списке обновлений необходимое обновление отсутствует, то в диалоге выбора обновления в качестве источника обновления укажите "Файл обновления", после чего выберите нужный файл обновления (по умолчанию *1cv8p.cfu*).

В окне "Обновление конфигураций" нажмите кнопку "OK" для продолжения обновления конфигурации.

----------

vasilyu87 (14.06.2016)

----------


## vasilyu87

С обновлением все понятно разобрался как выше и писал. А что по поводу ошибки не подскажете критично это ? или как это исправить?

----------


## avm3110

> А что по поводу ошибки не подскажете критично это ?


Ну так открой эти справочники и проанализируй эти "задвоения"...

Почему например у тебя получается два счета 68.13? Как вариант - у тебя в "старой конфигурации" создали его "ручками", а в новой это "приехало" уже на уровне конфы

----------


## vasilyu87

Прошлые ошибки убрал,но появились еще ошибки:


Кто то может подсказать как и где копатьИ?


Все нашел ответ))))

----------

